# Stover Park Polish camp



## balrog (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all,

Thought I would post these images from my latest flickr set - The art of falling apart. Sorry if they are a bit dark but was doing a project with a friend.

Got some of this history after looking around on the tinternet and with what I know:-

Part of the old Polish camp that was set up near trago mills.
After the war in 1948 the abandoned camp, with its long rows of concrete huts with corrugated asbestos roofs and covered walkways, became home to hundreds of Polish Displaced Persons. Stover Park camp as it was known, was one of 45 camps/hostels run by the National Assistance Board catering for the needs of displaced Polish people who survived the war, the traumas of deportations into the depths of Siberia and exile. 

Over the years the young and able were leaving the camps in search of jobs and a better life. The old, infirm and psychologically scarred by the traumas of war, remained behind clinging to the security and relative certainties of camp life. As the numbers in the camps declined the National Assistance Board was gradually consolidating and closing down camp after camp. Individuals and families that still needed the security of camp life were moved to the more solidly constructed camps such as Northwick Park and Stover Park. By 1969 Northwick closed and all were now moved to Stover/Ilford Park camp. 

Light over dark times.



Light over dark times by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

Just can't get the support.



Just can't get the support by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

Take the stage.



Take the stage by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

Hunting.



Hunting by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

Materialism.



Materialism by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

Spring clean.



Spring clean by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

Take a number please.



Take a number please. by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

Could do with a lick of paint.



Could do with a lick of paint. by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

Fridge raid.



Fridge raid by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

What is on the box.



What is on the box by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

The daily grind.



The daily grind by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

Light up the dark souls.



Light up the dark souls by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

Pot noodle.



Pot noodle by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

Better days boiler.



Better days boiler by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

Light from above.



Light from above by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

Cheers


----------



## oldbloke (Feb 16, 2012)

Love "Could do with a lick of paint".
What is the effect you are using on it called please?
keep up the good work.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 16, 2012)

Great pics & report, it must have been sad there knowing what the people must have seen and been thru.


----------



## nelly (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry pal, but I gave up looking in the end, the HDR is way too OTT and imho it has ruined what was probably a nice splore report


----------



## night crawler (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice pics but way too much HDR for my liking. What is the wolf for scaring off pikeys and smackheads.


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 16, 2012)

verry nice mate looks a great place my fav the one with your dog thanks for sharing


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome thread many thanks! Im liking the HDR tbh. Much more avanced than the Polish camp my mum grew up in: [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=13185[/ame]


----------



## Bluedragon (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice pics but HDR overkill


----------

